

Let the sin begin - leakface

Wikileaks + Facebook = LeakFace<p>http://leakface.com
======
Skywing
something about the site leaking facebook information but wanting me to login
with my facebook just doesn't feel very appealing to me

~~~
leakface
try it, then talk

